# Newbie



## Whistle (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello, I'm looking for a pair of female black and tan/cream mice for my son's 10th birthday.He's wanted mice for about 18mnths, and we've held off to prove it's not just a passing fad. He's very reponsible and they will be well cared for. I have three other children, so I've had my fill of babies, hence two mice of the same sex!
Can anyone help? We live in Buckinghamshire near Aylesbury, but would be happy to travel for an hour or so.

Many thanks, ALice


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum

Bless, I hope you find mice for your boy. Sounds like he's definitely decided he wants mice! I think we're a bit too far from you to help but good luck


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi & welcome to the forum


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

welcome to the forum


----------



## bubba31 (Oct 18, 2009)

hiya welcome to the forum


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Whistle (Nov 2, 2009)

Gosh, you're all very welcoming! Thankyou!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Alice, Welcome to our forum, sorry I didn't get back to you on email. Things have been hectic the last week or so. try posting in the sales section to see if you can find a breeder closer to you. If all else fails pm me or send me another email and ill see if we can sort you out some mice.


----------

